# Millipede on the run!



## Hero-wuff (Sep 27, 2012)

I have a giant African train millipede called poison. he is quite the escape artist and has escaped three times now. 
The last time was the closest call though because I came home late at night, I decide to check all my animals before I went to bed and I saw that he was missing.. Again. So, I looked everywhere in my room and I was going to give up and try again In the morning, I was very tired. But then I though 'but what if he has gotten out of my room.. What if he is stood on it scares the Shiz out if my sister or mam' 
So I started on the hunt again outside if my room an sure enough, he was half way down the stairs. It's a good thing I didn't give up or I would have been woken up by screaming 
He is just about 30cm long now so he can be a little creepy slinking down the stairs.
Heis actually in a tank on my desk but he crawls down the wall. 
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laylicorn (Aug 14, 2013)

Wow, they're one of my worst fears, but he's beautiful!


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

He's pretty in a creepy crawly kind of way haha  what does he eat? And doesn't he feel funny crawling on you? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## allieykatt (Jun 7, 2013)

he's a beut! I've never seen one that big before

Allonsy!


----------



## Hero-wuff (Sep 27, 2012)

He eats most fruit and veg, he prefers it rotted a little so you have to leave it in a few day. I forgot to clean out a hidden banana skin before though and I had an out break of fruit flies :| 

It feels awesome on your skin when he walks, kinda feels like the spikey part of Velcro. All those little legs clinging onto your skin :3 

You have to beware of flying poop though.. He has plenty of it.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Eww haha that must be fun. They sound like they would be interesting to have around.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aether (Mar 7, 2013)

He's awesome!


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I think they are cool pets especially the feeling their feet have on your skin. He is a pretty boy. Also I was curious how you tell male from female?


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

What a cool guy. Would love to have one of these some day.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hero-wuff (Sep 27, 2012)

Males have a section where their legs are shorter/missing near the top of their body, females have legs all the way down :3
It scared me at first because i thought he had eaten his legs or something, but i googled it and all is good


----------



## AJ Black-Savage (Aug 6, 2013)

He is gorgeous  I love creepy crawlies (apart from cockroaches and wasps) I even love spiders (guess who has to get rid of them in our house) xxxxxxx


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

Where did you get him? I think I'm going to order one lol. Can I see your cage setup? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laylicorn (Aug 14, 2013)

Do they make good pets? Do they bite?


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

I can't find any for sale in the US


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hero-wuff (Sep 27, 2012)

AJ, i love cockroaches, i am breeding some as feeders for my bearded dragon but i think i'm getting too attached to them because i like them too much XP

Timberlee, you can house them in pretty much anything you want, as long as the container is twice as long as the millipede itself. I used to have him in a plastic container but moved him into a tank so i could see him a little better. You give them about 5inches of soil (non fertilized) on the bottom for burrowing and if you live in a chilly place, you'll need a heat mat. Also some oak wood is nice for them to hide under and eat, they like to have places to hide.
I got mine for my birthday off my best friend. He says he got it on a site called bugzuk.com 
They have all sorts there but i dunnoh if they ship or anything. 

Laylicorn: Yeah, they don't bite, they are easy to feed and house, they are cool to look at and they don't smell. They can be a little boring sometimes though, they will stay curled up for hours but when they do decide to uncurl, they are pretty fun (when they don't poop on you)


----------



## WhiteWidoW (Aug 29, 2013)

Nice _Archispirostrepus gigas_ P. I had a pair but I was not able to breed them


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

I just emailed them to see if they do ship to the US 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

Aw, this makes me want to get into keeping bugs again. They're so fun and simple to care for, it's like having a little piece of nature in your bedroom. I want a thistle mantis.


----------



## Hero-wuff (Sep 27, 2012)

I had a breeding pair too but the female died a couple of days after I got her :C

I hope they do, they are cool pets and I bet you will like it ^^

My friend had a mantis egg sack before and when it hatched there were far too many for him to handle so I got 10 plastic cups with three baby mantises in each. It was quite a handful and I hated buying fruit flys to feed them. Most of them ate each other so I guess that helped a little 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

